# FS/FT:Bullseye Snakehead Pics Up!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

This fella is about5-6inch's

He eats everything! Prawn/Blackworm/Krill/Feeders/Minnows ..you name it ..

Pics Will be up later.

Asking 60..Open to Offers or trades.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

*snakehead*

hey pretty interested in the snakehead.. u got any pics ? i would love to get another one again


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

I saw these guys on River Monsters last night.....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bigorange440 said:


> hey pretty interested in the snakehead.. u got any pics ? i would love to get another one again


hey bigorange..

ill post pics tonight of this fella. so check back then


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice cobra snakehead!! Very tempting but got no tank space for a future giant and a killer. 

Ben it's best if you just keep it. BTW what are you looking for a trade?

By next month I'm gonna have a shipment of true barcas and lots of baby aurantis. Just a heads up for you.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Very nice cobra snakehead!! Very tempting but got no tank space for a future giant and a killer.
> 
> Ben it's best if you just keep it. BTW what are you looking for a trade?
> 
> By next month I'm gonna have a shipment of true barcas and lots of baby aurantis. Just a heads up for you.


i like the sound of this, and you're planning to get barca(s) as in plural?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> i like the sound of this, and you're planning to get barca(s) as in plural?


Yes barcaS! True Channa BarcaS.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy crap earl thats awesome!

i need this guy gone quick. 

i think he is the a-hole thats chewing on the ray! 

what do you have for a trade earl. this weekend my 8x2 arrives


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

hey ben, i got a 16''+ clown knife that would love to hang out in your 8x2


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

your funny...

and peck my rays eyes out ...


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Pm'd about the marulius.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> holy crap earl thats awesome!
> 
> i need this guy gone quick.
> 
> ...


Trying to think what fish to trade.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pending p/u!!!!

soon enough mr.ray will be alone again


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

gone!! thanks for looking!


----------

